# Dove lo trovo l'adesivo di gentoo?

## ercapoccia

Vorrei mettere un'adesivo di gentoo sul portatile al posto di quello orrendo con una finestra disegnata, non so se l'avete mai visto   :Wink:  , chi mi da una dritta?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Esiste un adesivo di Gentoo?

Sarebbe carino se ci fosse...

----------

## starise

se compri una carta adesiva con superficie stampabile...

potresti farlo con la stampante di casa, da un logo grafico di gentoo che si trova sulla rete!  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

*mumble*

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Guarda sotto il sito ufficile in shop se vendono anche adesivi

----------

## federico

Forse qualcuno ha visto quello che avevo prodotto io 

http://www.sideralis.net/blackman/gentoolinux.jpg

Un mio amico ha fatto una serie di pinguini sostitutivi al logo di windows per portatili o pc in generale in questo modo:

Si prende un'immagine come quella e con la colla spray si attacca sopra della plastica leggera di quella che usano per plastificare le carte, e sotto con lo stesso procedimento si mette un qualcosa di adesivo.

Vi assicuro che il risultato e' stupefacente che quasi potremmo venderlo assieme alle magliette dei gechi  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

appena compro il portatile (solo due mesi al via...) lo metterò sicuramente!   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> Forse qualcuno ha visto quello che avevo prodotto io 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> http://www.sideralis.net/blackman/gentoolinux.jpg
> ...

 

Bello, mi piace    :Very Happy: 

----------

## croot

spettacolo!!!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Linux & Co ha creato la sua "suite" di adesivi powered by che regalavano al LWE.

Poi vi posto magari una foto di quello della gentoo

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Linux & Co ha creato la sua "suite" di adesivi powered by che regalavano al LWE.
> 
> Poi vi posto magari una foto di quello della gentoo

 

Powered da pubblicita' M$   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Peach

una cosa tipo questa:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=51064&item=6715244461&tc=photo

il prezzo è di $ 2.75

il problema che lo shipping è solo per america... 

sarebbe da trovarne anche in suolo natio  :Rolling Eyes: 

come si tradurranno questi "Krystil Dome Badge" in italiano???

----------

## federico

Non e' cosi' carino e neanche cosi' economico come vorremmo credo, e credo che non sia neanche lo stesso tipo di adesivo che cercavamo...

Mi pare che questo sia il tipo di adesivo bombato, tipo solido trasparente translucente che mettono le case produttrici sui case dei pc, che sono differenti da quelli usati sui portatili piatti e leggermente argentati...

----------

## Peach

si, cmq se non vado errando lo stesso del sito ne dovrebbe produrre di diverse tipologie, oltre a quelli cicciottoni

----------

## federico

Provero' anche a fare una foto a tutti i modelli che ha prodotto il mio amico e ve li mostrero'...

Si sa mai che possiamo fare una produzione Gechi di sti cosi

----------

## neon

Questo spedisce in tutta europa a quanto ho capito:

http://www.consumeit.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=173_182&products_id=1044&osCsid=ac6c6fe4e680d73e987c765746d47837

Io invece cercavo questo adesivo trasparente:

http://www.sejo.be/kransberg/kransberg-Images/3.jpg

Messo dietro un mac con la mela che si vede sulla panza del pinguino è veramente carino =)

----------

## federico

Raga pero' sono veramente costosi.. quasi 2 sterline...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Gli adesivi di cui parlavo:

http://deadhead.altervista.org/adesivi_powered_linux.jpg

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Gli adesivi di cui parlavo:
> 
> http://deadhead.altervista.org/adesivi_powered_linux.jpg

 

/me invidioso

----------

## marcowave

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Gli adesivi di cui parlavo:
> 
> http://deadhead.altervista.org/adesivi_powered_linux.jpg

 

che belli questi ... ma dove si trovano? Io ho la superficie del portatile un po' rovinata e vorrei riempirla di adesivi...

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Linux & Co ha creato la sua "suite" di adesivi powered by che regalavano al LWE.
> 
> Poi vi posto magari una foto di quello della gentoo

 

Da linux e co come aveva detto un po' di post fa

----------

## gutter

Vorrei stamparmi il logo di gentoo per il mio portatile. Dal momento che ho un amico che lavora in una tipografia, ho deciso che posso stamparne più di uno dal momento che il costo è irrisorio. Se ci organizziamo e decidiamo una grafica che piace a tutti sono disposto a stamparli gratis.   :Wink: 

Per la distribuzione ci organizziamo in qualche modo.   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Evviva sfruttiamo il tuo amico !

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> Evviva sfruttiamo il tuo amico !

 

Vedi che gli adesivi li pago  :Wink:  Ma mi fa un prezzo talmente basso che alla fine li regalo a tutti volentieri  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Penso che potremmo anche riuscire a racimolare dei fondi volendo...

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> Penso che potremmo anche riuscire a racimolare dei fondi volendo...

 

Per i fondi non ci sono problemi come ho detto il prezzo è veramente basso e quindi pago tutto io ben volentieri   :Very Happy: 

Il problema è come organizzarsi con la spedizione.

----------

## federico

Come si faceva un tempo e forse ancora adesso si puo' mandare una lettera a te con dentro i francobolli per il ritorno, se ci vuoi regalare gli adesivi noi ci paghiamo il viaggio !  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> Come si faceva un tempo e forse ancora adesso si puo' mandare una lettera a te con dentro i francobolli per il ritorno, se ci vuoi regalare gli adesivi noi ci paghiamo il viaggio ! 

 

Per me va benissimo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sii Siiii voglio anche io gli adesivi

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sii Siiii voglio anche io gli adesivi

 

Dobbiamo scegliere la grafica dell'adesivo  :Wink: 

Si accettano proposte   :Very Happy: 

@Peach: confido molto in te  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Io propongo la mia grafica  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io propongo la mia grafica 

 

@fedeliallalinea: pensi sia opportuno creare un nuovo posto (con un sondaggio) per votare la grafica dell'adesivo?

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @fedeliallalinea: pensi sia opportuno creare un nuovo posto (con un sondaggio) per votare la grafica dell'adesivo?

 

A me sembra un discorso già aperto.... (sia pure in un'altro forum)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   @fedeliallalinea: pensi sia opportuno creare un nuovo posto (con un sondaggio) per votare la grafica dell'adesivo? 
> 
> A me sembra un discorso già aperto.... (sia pure in un'altro forum)

 

Si ma non tutti del forum gentoo frequentano quello dei gechi quindi non saprei.... quindi decidi tu se continuare di la o no

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si ma non tutti del forum gentoo frequentano quello dei gechi quindi non saprei.... 

 

Infatti facevo presente l'esistenza di quell'altra discussione... nulla più  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Infatti facevo presente l'esistenza di quell'altra discussione... nulla più 

 

Si si ma se credi sia meglio continuare la' nulla in contrario. Forse e' meglio fare scegliere chi sponsorizza. Quindi direi gutter la scelta a te  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Si si ma se credi sia meglio continuare la' nulla in contrario. Forse e' meglio fare scegliere chi sponsorizza. Quindi direi gutter la scelta a te 

 

Per me è lo stesso basta che la discussione non viene frammentata tra due forum  :Wink: 

Quindi lascio decidere voi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Su gechi.it mi pareva di atro carattere la discussione, si stava parlando gia' di ingenti spese e dimensioni dei logo  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> Su gechi.it mi pareva di atro carattere la discussione, si stava parlando gia' di ingenti spese e dimensioni dei logo 

 

Si infatti stavo leggendo la discussione. 

Premetto che la carta che posso usare è plastificata e adesiva. Ma non ha la parte in resina.

Ho pensato che forse è meglio continuare a fare le proposte delle grafiche per l'adesivo in questo post ed aprirne uno alla fine per la votazione delle grafiche.

Se per tutti va bene allora che le proposte abbiano inizio   :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Si per altro a me quelli resinati e bombati non starebbero nel portatile...

----------

## Cerberos86

fra un paio di giorni gutter ti arriverà una busta RIPIENA di francobolli....! 

UltramegasuperarcistraFAVOREVOLE agli adesivi, e sinceramente anche ad un rimborso spese per gutter (e non dire di no!   :Wink:  ). Per la grafica non mi sembrava male quella proposta da deadhead.... (è possibile anche la versione PPC?   :Embarassed:  ). Aspettando Peach....  :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

Ma la grafica di deadhead e' la grafica di linux e co..

----------

## Cerberos86

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma la grafica di deadhead e' la grafica di linux e co..

 

e non va bene?

Comunque ragazzi per me non è assolutamente un problema, fateli pure come volete (le mie doti artistiche sono MOOOOLTO nascoste...  :Embarassed:  )..Basta che Babbo Natale (leggasi gutter) mi mandi per Natale dei fantastici adesivi di Gentoo !  :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

A parte che bisogna vedere se e' possibile copiare la grafica di altri, (non so chi produca esattamente quei disegni) ma pensavo che potevamo trovare qualcosa di + originale e fuori dalle righe se lo inventiamo noi, magari pesonalizzandolo gentoo italia...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh per me va bene tutto pero' sulla parte grafica non posso aiutarvi sono una frana

----------

## Cerberos86

ok, perfect! vediamo cosa viene fuori.....  :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

Ottima idea quella degli adesivi! sottoscrivo Cerberos86... attento gutter ke ti arriveranno tante buste piene di francobolli!

Secondo me è meglio fare un adesivo personalizzato dei gechi piuttosto che uno generico gentoo, anche perchè quello generico (e ufficiale) è già qui

Sono curioso di vedere come viene... e di metterlo sui miei pc, naturalmente!!  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Bello bello!

----------

## marcowave

hei anche io ne voglio un paio  :Very Happy: 

nel mio computer ne ho gia messo uno.. stampato io, ma non è plastificato.. cmq la grafica era questa:

http://www.oz-linux.com/catalog/images/gentoo.jpg

è molto semplice... qui potete vederlo attaccato al mio PC:

http://digilander.libero.it/marcosantini/computers/emerge_sync/case.jpg

ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## markgreene

purtroppo ... non (pos)so aiutare per la parte grafica :(

contate anche me O:)

----------

## gutter

Come ho detto non voglio soldi per la stampa  :Smile: 

Per la spedizione va bene il discorso delle buste con i francobolli  :Smile: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Come ho detto non voglio soldi per la stampa 
> 
> Per la spedizione va bene il discorso delle buste con i francobolli 

 

Hei anche io ne voglio un qualcuno, se proprio non vuoi farti pagare ti metto una fetta di pizza nella busta per il disturbo  :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

## markgreene

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Come ho detto non voglio soldi per la stampa :) 

 

se ti trovi a passare per catania, un arancino da savia e' il minimo :)

----------

## federico

Ok allora, assodato che il discorso spedizione e' facilmente fattibile con buste e francobolli, io rimanderei quella che sara' la lista adesioni "anche io ne voglio" per focalizzarci su quello che invece dovrebbe essere il disegno dell'adesivo stesso.

Come caratteristica dell'adesivo io ci metterei qualcosa che richiami gentoo, quindi o il logo, o il pinguino grassottello oppure ancora se vogliamo il geco, dovrebbe esserci la scritta gentoo linux e bho, queste le idee in linea di massima...

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Come caratteristica dell'adesivo io ci metterei qualcosa che richiami gentoo, quindi o il logo, o il pinguino grassottello oppure ancora se vogliamo il geco, dovrebbe esserci la scritta gentoo linux e bho, queste le idee in linea di massima...

 

Concordo  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Come caratteristica dell'adesivo io ci metterei qualcosa che richiami gentoo, quindi o il logo, o il pinguino grassottello oppure ancora se vogliamo il geco, dovrebbe esserci la scritta gentoo linux e bho, queste le idee in linea di massima...

 

Beh anche la mucchina fatta da peach non e' male

----------

## Cerberos86

qual è la mucchina di Peach ?!?

[OT]@marcowave... stesso case!!!!   :Laughing:  [/OT]

----------

## federico

Si infatti, qual'e' ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La mucchina e' quella che si vede qua http://www.smartart.it/works/gentoo/abucted_a0.png

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> La mucchina e' quella che si vede qua http://www.smartart.it/works/gentoo/abucted_a0.png

 

Strabellissima!!!!!!

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> La mucchina e' quella che si vede qua http://www.smartart.it/works/gentoo/abucted_a0.png

 

Bella ma IMHO non è adatta ad un logo per portatile.

----------

## Federiconet

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bella ma IMHO non è adatta ad un logo per portatile.

 

Concordo   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

La mucca c'e' anche da sola, a me gusta la mucchilla...

Il fatto che e' difficile poi associare bene larry the cow a gentoo per uno che non ne conosce la storia

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Il fatto che e' difficile poi associare bene larry the cow a gentoo per uno che non ne conosce la storia

 

L'importante che capisca io no??? Se poi qualcuno ti chiede gli spieghi  :Wink: 

----------

## marcowave

una domanda troppo deficiente  :Very Happy: 

ma secondo voi Pac-Man potrebbe fare causa a Gentoo per il logo??

ok sono deficiente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> una domanda troppo deficiente 
> 
> ma secondo voi Pac-Man potrebbe fare causa a Gentoo per il logo??
> 
> ok sono deficiente 

 

Non credo   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## marcowave

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non credo    

 

dai stavo scherzando.. :Razz:  però un po' ci somiglia..

ok, basta OT..    :Cool: 

----------

## Peach

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> qual è la mucchina di Peach ?!?

 

oi! come sarebbe a dire la mucchina di Peach ???  :Evil or Very Mad: 

si parla di Larry the Cow, e recentemente ho scoperto che è maschio (eh che volete farci, quando uno è iniorante...)

questo è l'ultimo wallpaper... da notare la sottile allusione  :Razz: 

http://www.customize.org/details/37218

questi invece i case stickers che si era proposto di fare....

http://www.smartart.it/works/gentoo/case-stick-prova1.png

http://www.smartart.it/works/gentoo/case-stick-prova2.png

----------

## mouser

Il secondo mi piace troppo  :Smile:   :Smile: 

IMHO Larry the cow (o mucchino che dir si voglia) non mi e' mai piaciuto particolarmente.....

Spero di non venir ricoperto di insulti dai fan di Larry

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mouser wrote:*   

> IMHO Larry the cow (o mucchino che dir si voglia) non mi e' mai piaciuto particolarmente.....

 

Come non fa a piacere il mucchino  :Sad:  . 

/me triste

----------

## gutter

Qestione di gusti  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

@fedeli: Non ho detto che lo odio con tutto me stesso e che lo cancellerei dalla mente di ogni user.... ho detto che, secondo la mia opinione, poco rappresenta gentoo.

Poi magari sono io che non ho capito l'analogia.

Ciauz

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mouser wrote:*   

> @fedeli: Non ho detto che lo odio con tutto me stesso e che lo cancellerei dalla mente di ogni user.... ho detto che, secondo la mia opinione, poco rappresenta gentoo.

 

Avevo capito questo  :Very Happy:  . Beh il mucchino e' stato il primo simbolo di gentoo.

----------

## mouser

Ok, ho sgarrato.... In storia non sono mai stato molto bravo.

Rimango comunque dell'opinione che, anche se e' il simbolo ufficiale ed e' stato il primo e, magari, e' quello che quando chiunque lo guarda dice "Ehi, ma quello e' il mucchino di gentoo", poco mi si rapporta alla distro.

Io non voglio litigare con nessuno per dire "secondo me lo rappresenta o meno" ma, in effetti, se il simbolo della coca-cola fosse sempre stato una scarpa.... crederei che, anche se e' il simbolo ufficiale, non mi rappresenti bene il prodotto.

Tutto questo IMHO

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

edit: comunque, continuo a preferire la G od il gechino verde   :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

la G col geco verde allora !

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Rimango comunque dell'opinione che, anche se e' il simbolo ufficiale ed e' stato il primo e, magari, e' quello che quando chiunque lo guarda dice "Ehi, ma quello e' il mucchino di gentoo", poco mi si rapporta alla distro.

 

Beh neanche il simbolo di debian se non si sa cosa e' non lo rappresenta e se vuoi la g di gentoo la rappresenta solo perche' l'iniziale del nome. Io trovavo la mucchina molto piu' originale  :Very Happy:  . Ovviamente imho

----------

## mouser

Sicuramente la mucchina (o il mucchino che dir si voglia) e' MOLTO piu' originale della g. Gia' il geco mi sembra piu' rappresentativo: tralasciando la presenza e la mia simpatia verso i GeCHI, mi ricorda di piu' la versabilita' e la possibilita' di adattamento ad ogni tipo di ambito di gentoo.

Tutto questo IMHO

ps: per debian la stessa cosa; mi sembra che anche il pinguino di slackware sia un po' troppo generico...

Sempre IMHO

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

...e la mucca transessuale di peach?

----------

## n3mo

 *Quote:*   

> Beh neanche il simbolo di debian se non si sa cosa e' non lo rappresenta e se vuoi la g di gentoo la rappresenta solo perche' l'iniziale del nome. Io trovavo la mucchina molto piu' originale

 

Sottoscrivo in pieno   :Very Happy: 

----------

## earcar

Ragazzi, ma allora gli adesivi?

Gutter, facci sapere qualcosa!

Saluti e buon anno a tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## diego_82

Posso averlo anch'io??Dai è troppo figo!!

----------

## gutter

Ho un problema: in pratica non posso stampare su carta plastificata ma su della carta che somiglia a quest'ultima e i risulttai ottenuti non sono molto incoraggianti. Parlavamo di questo discorso tempo fa con Peach che mi aveva sconsigliato di stampare su questo tipo di carta.

Questo è quanto. Se qualcuno ha delle idee si faccia avanti.

----------

## RenfildDust

E' tardi per aderire?

----------

## z3n0

beh ma qual'è il problema?

porta il logo della g con il gechi al tuo amico magari nel floppye lui ce lo stampa..

----------

## bandreabis

Novità a riguardo?

So che è passato molto tempo... ma ieri mi è venuto lo schizzo e ho tolto l'adesivo di Windows per sostituirlo con un Gentoo flavored.

magari al prossimo gentooPub....?

Andrea

----------

## mrfree

Anche questo mi sembra buono  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ma si possono acquistare?  :Razz: 

----------

## Raffo

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Anche questo mi sembra buono 

 

Bellissimo davvero, sarebbe fantastico averlo plastificato e messo sul pc   :Smile: 

----------

## unz

quindi tocca farseli da soli? .... vedo se trovo carta adesiva trasparente in giro e me ne fo uno ...

----------

## jigi

se mi mandate delle immagini

prendo io l'impegno di farle stampare e di distribuirle

gigi

----------

## mrfree

 *jigi wrote:*   

> se mi mandate delle immagini
> 
> prendo io l'impegno di farle stampare e di distribuirle

 

Beh un'immagine interessante l'ho linkata un paio di post fa...

ma mi diresti come pensi di distribuirle???  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## bandreabis

Speravo tanto che fosse la risposta alla domanda di mrfree!  :Sad: 

Ma mi chiedevo anche perchè non fosse stata ancora spostata in Discussioni.  :Razz: 

----------

## jigi

 *Quote:*   

> un'immagine interessante l'ho linkata un paio di post fa

 

ok l'ho scaricata, ma adesso se ce sono altre ne raccgliamo un po' 

poi facciamo un sondaggio x le migliori da stampare

 *Quote:*   

> ma mi diresti come pensi di distribuirle

 

beh ai moderatori o a qualcuno che vive in qualche centro

cosi poi chi li volesse non avrebbe problemi x andarseli a prendere

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *jigi wrote:*   

> poi facciamo un sondaggio x le migliori da stampare

 

Domanda: dove le stamperesti?

----------

## Onip

attendo notizie...

----------

## gutter

[MOD]Corretto il titolo del topic[/MOD]

----------

## bandreabis

DEVO avere quell'adesivo!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Beh, farebbe piacere anche a me, almeno un paio di copie  :Smile:  Fra un po' sul laptop si stacca anche quello di AMD (quello di windozer l'avevo staccato io molto tempo prima)...

----------

## jigi

 *Quote:*   

> Domanda: dove le stamperesti?

 

ho un amico titolare di una ditta specializzata nel settore

gli ho parlato e non ha nessun problema a farmele, devo solo decidere 

il formato

che cosa stampare

quante copie

----------

## mrfree

Davvero interessante...

senti viste le ridotte dimensioni si potrebbe pensare ad un invio per posta tipo in una busta da lettere???

Ovviamente dovremmo trovare un modo, il più possibile economico, per farti avere "le fiches" (la moneta) per la spedizione e quant'altro.

----------

## bandreabis

Per un adesivo bello come quelli originali con la Gentoo NON bado a spese!  :Razz: 

----------

## ercoppa

io sono dipsosto a inviarti i soldi in una busta (ben mascherati). Voglio l'adesivo anche io, please...

----------

## jigi

raga non parliamo di soldi adesso

mandatemi un pò di immagini cosi dopo averle scelte le farò stampare

io proporrei tre tipi

mini, medio maxi

ossia 2x2, 5x5, e un pò piu grande

ma comunque sono cose che preferirei si decidessero tutti assieme

dalle stampe al formato

ciao a tutti

----------

## u238

Voglio aderire anche io  :Very Happy: 

io direi: un formato identico a quello standard della M$ che ti appiccicano sempre sui portatili.. così si può sostituire  :Wink:  ..quindi 1,9x2,9cm

poi per gli altri formati vedete voi.. io mi accontenterei di un paio di quelli  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

 *u238 wrote:*   

> Voglio aderire anche io 
> 
> io direi: un formato identico a quello standard della M$ che ti appiccicano sempre sui portatili.. così si può sostituire  ..quindi 1,9x2,9cm
> 
> poi per gli altri formati vedete voi.. io mi accontenterei di un paio di quelli 

 

Quoto, poi se vengono fuori altre idee interessanti...

Per quanto riguarda l'immagine (o le immagini...) quello postata più su per me è ottima, ma una rapida ricerca with google forse può dare anche di meglio, coraggio, ragazzi, a caccia!   :Laughing: 

----------

## bandreabis

Troppo bello quello postato sopra.

Come dimensioni non saprei, un 2,5 x 3,5 cm dovrebbe andare bene.

----------

## tizio

anche io anche io anche io   :Laughing: 

beddissimo davvero quello postato sopra!!

bisogna che rimpiazzo l'adesivo di windows sradicato da tempo (insieme al windows stesso)   :Razz: 

----------

## Gaap

Maronnna anchio lo voglio   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

come loghi ho trovato:

http://www.gentoo.org.il/images/logo.png

http://www.lix.polytechnique.fr/~dbaelde/linux/gentoo.jpg

http://gentoo-wiki.com/images/6/6e/Gentoo-osx.png  ( e questo farebbe impazzire il mio macbook pro   :Twisted Evil:  )

comunque penso che anche con la mia stampante riuscirei a farle, ci vuole qualcosa di particoare? ho una epson cx3650 che stampa bene su fotografica, non ho mai provato sugli adesivi..   :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Veramente non mi piacciono!   :Sad: 

----------

## Gaap

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Veramente non mi piacciono!  

 

Concordo, ma è quello che passa in convento..

Non c'è un buon grafico con molto tempo libero??   :Very Happy: 

----------

## u238

questo nn vi piace? ..a me pare ideale  :Razz: 

[EDIT]

neanche questo non è male però   :Laughing: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## bandreabis

 *u238 wrote:*   

> questo nn vi piace? ..a me pare ideale  

 

Infatti E' l'ideale!  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

 *u238 wrote:*   

> questo nn vi piace? ..a me pare ideale  

 

Idem

----------

## bandreabis

OK. A meno di scomuniche direi di non perdere tempo per la scelta del soggetto:

 *u238 wrote:*   

> questo nn vi piace? ..a me pare ideale 
> 
> 

 

Passiamo alla fase operativa  :Exclamation: 

Iniziamo a raccogliere gli ordini.   :Very Happy: 

Due per me   :Razz: 

----------

## u238

2x anche per me  :Wink: 

----------

## tizio

anche per me 2...

se li fate in dimensioni diverse uno piccolo e uno medio...

se fate anche quello gnu 2 anche di quello   :Very Happy: 

sennò è uguale!

muchas gracias

----------

## ercoppa

anche per me 2 se possibile, ma mandiamo i soldi?

----------

## u238

non saprei.. a questo deve rispondere chi si è proposto per la stampa  :Razz: 

----------

## mrfree

 *u238 wrote:*   

> questo nn vi piace? ..a me pare ideale 
> 
> questo non è male però

 

Condivido pienamente  :Wink: 

Per me sarebbe ideale 1 e 1  :Smile: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *u238 wrote:*   questo nn vi piace? ..a me pare ideale 
> 
> questo non è male però 
> 
> Condivido pienamente 
> ...

 

Idem come sopra   :Cool: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Io faccio lo sborone e (ammesso e concesso si faccia anche quello GNU), 2 per quello gentoo e 2 per quello GNU  :Smile: 

Ciao.

----------

## MaTz

anche io 2 !

Bellissima idea   :Cool: 

----------

## kaio

Pure io 2 !!!!

----------

## kireime

Veramente una bella iniziativa, voglio aderire anche io e se è possibile ricevere una copia di ognuno !!  :Razz:  Da subito ho estirpato quel maledetto logo ma non ho mai saputo rimpiazzarlo, ma questa è la volta buona.

Io e Mrfree siamo della stessa città e se non è già partito un ordine si potrebbe fare un'unica spedizione poi ci pensiamo noi a scambiarceli

----------

## X-Act!

Allora, visto che sono anch'io della stessa città ne vorrei un paio anch'io!!

Comunque secondo me l'idea di provare a farseli da se non è sbagliata: io con una stampantina a getto di n anni fa stampai dei loghi per delle magliette (su carta apposta) grandi come un a4 e vennero spettacolari! Trovando la carta apposta per gli adesivi (ce ne sono a foglio unico o anche già pretagliate) non mi sembra una cosa improbabile...

Appena ho un attimo ci provo e vi faccio sapere.

Secondo me sarebbe un'ottima idea avere un "logo ufficiale"  in modo che chiunque volesse farsi un adesivo della dimensione che vuole, un poster, un biglietto da visita, una maglietta o qualunque cosa gli venga in mente, sapesse di sicuro cosa usare.

----------

## jigi

ciao date un occhiata qui

http://it.geocities.com/chiab_gigi/images_gentoo

qualcuna l'ho modificata io

scegliete voi, cosi dopo inizio la stampa

poi mandatemi una mail con la quantita e dove mandarveli

ciao

----------

## bandreabis

Bene bene!

Che misure fai?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gaap

Il costo e la modalità di pagamento? postepay va bene? sinceramente di imbustare i soldi non mi fido molto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Complimenti per l'idea e per l'iniziativa!

Se fosse possibile stamparle su base argentata come i loghi intel centrino che si trovano in giro sui laptop, credo che la migliore saebbe quella che tu hai chiamato immagine7.

le dimensioni di tale logo sono 2cm di larghezza per 2,25 di altezza. io non me ne intendo per nulla , ma gli adesivi da laptop sono anche molto carini perchè sono "plastificati" , l'inchiostro non è in superficie, per cui eventuali graffi non lo rovinano!

Ora io credo che giunti a questo punto sarebbe opportuno, oltre ad offrirti da bere, che tu jigi ci dicessi di dove sei, così uno sà se chieder la spedizione o se trovarci tutti ad un gentoopub, quant'è il quantitativo minino , chessò un foglietto pieno di adesivi , altimenti a spedirne 2 o 3 alla volta ci smeni e spendi d+ tu tra carta e francobolli, che ora son per giunta tutti prioritari  e per finire quali sono i metodi di pagamento che accetti, chessò postepay o paypal o altro.

Inoltre è possibile che il gechi ne acquisti un ingente quantitativo essendo quelli ottima merce vendibile

il mio voto va a questo che è molto professionale e completo [avete notato, gnu/linux!] Se anche per voi va bene, potremmo modificare l'immagine così da renderla su sfondo trasparente [dato che l'argentatura verrebe dalla carta usata].

----------

## federico

Questo e' quello che ho fatto io :

http://www.sideralis.org/blackman/gentoolinux.jpg

che dite?

Fede

----------

## bandreabis

3 e 7 tutta la vita!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jigi

bravo ^Federico^ lo metto nella pagina web

x .:deadhead:.^

grazie

io non abito troppo distante da te, 10 km dopo mortara

- x le dimensioni e il formato io aspetterei che tutti valutassero e decidessero cosa stampare

- x le spedizioni, beh questo l'avevo gia detto le spedisco volentieri a uno o piu di un capoluogo, eventualmente al singolo

cmq: troppe immagini no, decidiamo quelle giuste

piccola domanda ai ^Mod^:

perchè non organizzi un sondaggio, con relative risposte

cosi almeno si definisce il tutto

ps: forse qualcuno aveva chiesto di fare un logo x gentoo.it

ps2: le immagini io le modifico e le faccio vedere, ma tutti sono liberi di esprimere la propia fantasia o le propie idee 

ciao

----------

## tizio

se c'è qualcun altro di bologna mi contatti, che ci facciamo fare una spedizione unica

(sempre se possibile)

----------

## ercoppa

io sono di roma, ce qualcun'altro della capitale?

----------

## jigi

bela li

vai a vedere che ci facciamo una mappa dei ^cavalieri di gentoo^ in italia

----------

## mrfree

Immagine 7 e Immagine 8

stampate su fondo argentato come gli adesivi che tipicamente si trovano sui notebook sarebbero l'ideale

----------

## Onip

La sette, un paio almeno. Dimensioni: quelle degli adesivini argentati vanno benissimo.

P.s. io sono di Parma

----------

## Gaap

io Brescia   :Confused:  aspetto qualche concittadino..

----------

## RollsAppleTree

@Gutter

Ma per quelli che già siamo a Catania... ???

Ti potremmo aiutare.. no???

E cmq l'arancino da Savia non te lo leva nessuno...

[OT] ma dato che siamo in tanti a CT (io, Gutter, RenfildDust, markgreen) perchè non organizzare un "gentoo day" ???[/OT]

----------

## kireime

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> quant'è il quantitativo minino , chessò un foglietto pieno di adesivi , altimenti a spedirne 2 o 3 alla volta ci smeni e spendi d+ tu tra carta e francobolli, che ora son per giunta tutti prioritari  e per finire quali sono i metodi di pagamento che accetti, chessò postepay o paypal o altro.

 Sono d'accordo, conscere il costo è importante, io ad esempio sono orientato per la 7 e la 8 e mi piacerebbe riceverne più copie così da regalarne qualcuna ad amici e parenti   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Scusate ma non mi pare giusto ne' fattibile approfittare della disponibilita' del nostro amico. Facciamo un sondaggio, decidiamo un paio di adesivi e poi facciamo l'ordinazione. Io seguirei questa strada.

Fede

----------

## bandreabis

Sarebbe da modificare questo di post per aggiungere un sondaggio.

Al max apriamo un nuovo topo per decidere quale fare.

Per ora ogniuno ha detto la sua preferenza, non stiamo approfittando del nostro eroe. Non ancora.   :Very Happy: 

Andrea

----------

## randomaze

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Sarebbe da modificare questo di post per aggiungere un sondaggio.
> 
> Al max apriamo un nuovo topo per decidere quale fare.

 

Si puó fare in tutti e due i modi, ma mi sembrerebbe meglio il secondo...

----------

## bandreabis

Ho aperto il sondaggio: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-478081.html

Non si possono fare scelte multiple però...

----------

## thewally

Se qualcuno è nei pressi di Genova, posso smistare io   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ho aperto il sondaggio: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-478081.html
> 
> Non si possono fare scelte multiple però...

 bene! Per le scelte multiple non credo sia un gran danno: + immagini si hanno + è complicato tener traccia di chi ha chiesto cosa etc etc. Idem per le quantità: l'unità di misura del "foglio di adesivi" era proprio nato da un'idea di semplicità.

----------

## bandreabis

Novità a riguardo?

Sul mio notebook c'è ancora lo spazio vuoto.. io e Pavel siamo qui che aspettiamo...

----------

## MaTz

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Se qualcuno è nei pressi di Genova, posso smistare io  

 

perfetto, anche io sono di genova.

Portarle direttamente al gentoo day?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Purtoppo il progetto non è andato + avanti  :Sad:  Jigi se ci sei batti un colpoooo

----------

## bandreabis

Un verissimo peccato!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## u238

già...  :Neutral: 

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

guardate questo che carino....  :Wink: 

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=49473

----------

